# How big should ears be....?



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is yoko, my first GSD. She is 4.5 months old. Her ears seem absolutely ridiculous to me. Will she grow into these dumbo / bat / parachute ears.........?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

She is adorable and she will grow into those ears.


----------



## Roxy714 (Oct 2, 2012)

Awww too cute. I thought my puppy had dumbo ears but she's growing into them
2 months







3 months







4 months 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hilarious. most people are worried about the ears standing.
don't worry her body will catch up with the ears. :laugh:



Adrian said:


> View attachment 23903
> 
> 
> Here is yoko, my first GSD. She is 4.5 months old. Her ears seem absolutely ridiculous to me. Will she grow into these dumbo / bat / parachute ears.........?
> ...


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

She is so cute. I think my dog still has big ears but I love them.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Coming from Arabian horses, Persian cats and Samoyed dogs, I was curious about Nita's ears too!!! 

She is 10 months old now and her ears are large compared to the Sams and the cat, but she did seem to grow into them pretty well


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

She is perfectly normal and darling, and she will grow into them. People used to flop-eared dogs like labs and hounds will comment. Ignore them.


----------

